
Bumble CEO's vision to build the female internet - hos234
https://www.fastcompany.com/90396193/inside-bumble-ceo-whitney-wolfe-herds-mission-to-build-the-female-internet
======
mrits
Anecdotal, but I've ran and been a part of a lot of different product teams.
Of all the experiences and diversity that can shape the product I'd have to
say gender would have never made the list.

